# Angle Headed Dragon



## Foozil (Nov 18, 2018)

A nice little Angle Headed Dragon (Lophosaurus spinipes) near The Head, QLD.


----------



## richyboa72 (Nov 18, 2018)

Such a. Great photo

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 18, 2018)

what camera do you use?


----------



## Foozil (Nov 18, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> what camera do you use?


Just a Canon PowerShot SX60 HS. I'm not a big photography guy and my pics certainly could be much better but they're good enough lol


----------

